# My 2009 E-tec 90hp 2 Stroke Won't Accelerate??



## AAgronomist (Sep 3, 2016)

My 2009 e-tec 90hp 2 stroke won't accelerate?? Starts fine Reeves up then gets doggy. Was running great Sunday then shut it off while at beach then went to take off, wouldn't go over like 5mph. Replaced 1 new spark plug no fix. Any ideas I'm not a mechanic

Sent from U.S.A


----------



## rhenning (Sep 4, 2016)

What is a e-tec 90hp 2 stroke and what does it look like.  Is it actually a bicycle or a motorcycle?  Roger


----------



## Gordon (Sep 4, 2016)

Outboard Roger. Is it possible the choke is stuck on? I had a similar situation with a Merc one time. It was a plastic clip that had broken so the throttle cable just moved back and forth instead of moving the carb linkage. The clip was under the hood so it took a little investigating to figure it out.


----------

